# "Show Sheen"



## billt (Nov 15, 2007)

One day we were at PETCO getting some stuff for Sam. We had just given him a bath and he was all soft and fluffy. One of the ladies there showed us a product for horses called "Show Sheen". It comes in a quart sized trigger spray bottle. It is meant for grooming horses, but the woman told us it works really well for dogs and people too. We bought some and sprayed and brushed him when we got home. What a difference! It makes his coat really soft to the touch without making it attractive to dirt. It also makes the brush drag less, and helps in getting out all of the shedded down from his undercoat. We use it all the time now and his coat just glistens. The only down side to it is when he lays on the kitchen floor it can make it slick when you walk on it in your stocking feet. It isn't expensive at all and really works well! Bill T.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

There is a product for Horses that you can get at Wal*Mart. I'll be darned if I can remember what it is called. It sounds similar. You mix it with some water, and spray it on. Not only does it look good, but it smells great also. It sounds to me like they are selling it at Petco now with a fancy name! The DW used to use it on her hair as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Mane and Tail?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What about Cowboy Magic? I have some stuff around here from this summer, from showing horses. It is very slick, but works well!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Mane and Tail?


That's it! For the life of me, I could not remember it, and it was driving me crazy. Thanks!

(It's no fun to get old and forgetful)


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> What about Cowboy Magic? I have some stuff around here from this summer, from showing horses. It is very slick, but works well!


And it smells AMAZING. Love it love it love it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Please know that these products contain silicone, which coats the hair shaft (this is what makes the floor slippery when the dog has been laying there). This does make the coat feel soft and silky, but it is actually the silicone itself that you are feeling. Repeated use of these products will dry the hair and eventually cause breakage. (The Stuff is another of these products, sold both in a concentrated for and ready to use). Even if the packaging does not instruct you to, I recommend diluting it. I also recommend period breaks from the use of these products, at which time I condition bathe and condition the coat frequently.
And just as an FYI, the Golden coat should not be too soft and silky - this compromises the water repellency, which is required by the Standard:

_*Coat *_-- Dense and water repellent with good undercoat. Outer coat firm and resilient, neither coarse nor silky, lying close to body; may be straight or wavy.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Please know that these products contain silicone, which coats the hair shaft (this is what makes the floor slippery when the dog has been laying there). This does make the coat feel soft and silky, but it is actually the silicone itself that you are feeling. Repeated use of these products will dry the hair and eventually cause breakage. (The Stuff is another of these products, sold both in a concentrated for and ready to use). Even if the packaging does not instruct you to, I recommend diluting it. I also recommend period breaks from the use of these products, at which time I condition bathe and condition the coat frequently.
> And just as an FYI, the Golden coat should not be too soft and silky - this compromises the water repellency, which is required by the Standard:
> 
> _*Coat *_-- Dense and water repellent with good undercoat. Outer coat firm and resilient, neither coarse nor silky, lying close to body; may be straight or wavy.


That is good to know. My competitors here in the mid-Atlantic swear by Mane and Tail. I hope it does ruin coats, as they use it all the time.  (just kidding)


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Magic Cowboy is another useful product to use on dogs.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

ooops! I didnt read all the thread.......again!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Keep in mind that products made for horse are very heavy and are not good for dogs or really humans either. It will put a heavy waighed down feeling to the hair and will build up over time. When I use show shien on my horses it gets washed off when I get them home or at the end of the classes for that day. I do not leave it in.

Main and Tail is a good product but again it is heavy an will build up over time especially the conditioner. However Horse hair is very differnt and can handle what the product is putting on.

Cowboy Majic is the best of the products but again that is for horses not dogs or human. If used on ocation and with other products inbetween it would be a bit better but I never use any of my horse products on my dogs.

Heidi


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

nrhareiner is correct. If you really feel you need to use a product like this, go for The Stuff, and I'd buy the concentrate - not only will it save money in the long run, but you can really dilute it down, thereby lessening coat damage. As I said in my previous post, washing it completely out, and following with a good condition and a rest from the useage, is essential if you want to save coat over time.

And Vern - here's a tip... when fellow competitors comment on Jesse's beeyootiful coat, tell them this "Okay, because I like you, I'm going to share our secret - but ONLY if you promise not to tell anyone else". (A sure fired way in the dog show world to make sure it is spread coast to coast in something like the speed of light... :listen: ) "We use Elmer's Glue, diluted /2 and half with a can of Milwaukee's Best (_REALLY _brings out the color)." :satan:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You mean that does not work?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> You mean that does not work?


Depends on the desired result.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

nrhareiner said:


> Keep in mind that products made for horse are very heavy and are not good for dogs or really humans either. It will put a heavy waighed down feeling to the hair and will build up over time. When I use show shien on my horses it gets washed off when I get them home or at the end of the classes for that day. I do not leave it in.
> 
> Main and Tail is a good product but again it is heavy an will build up over time especially the conditioner. However Horse hair is very differnt and can handle what the product is putting on.
> 
> ...


Years ago I used Mane N Tail with outstanding results. I rubbed the conditioner in the coat every single day and left it there. By spring she had a gorgeous coat. You do, however, have to bath several times to remove the product. This advice was given to me by a top breeder on the east coast. To this day she still uses the Mane N Tail. I have since moved on to other products


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> This advice was given to me by a top breeder on the east coast. To this day she still uses the Mane N Tail. I have since moved on to other products


Elmer's Glue and beer, as rumor has it...


----------

